# Skin Problems



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

My poor Rudy has been breaking out really bad! I think it might be yeast because she smells pretty bad, but I am not sure what to give her. She was taking prednisone but i know that steriods can cause more harm then good. She won't stop scratching and I have to keep a cone on her most of the time because she tears her ears up. We have done skin scrapings and she does not have mange. I changed her food back to Nutro and she eats either herring or venison. I heard that oatmeal is good for itching and yogurt for yeast but not sure what to do with either. If anyone else has gone through similar experiences with their dogs, please give me some insight. I am going to take her back to the vet again, but I know they will just give her more steriods. Of course she is a white pitty in Florida which doesn't help. She has always had skin issues but never this bad!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

natdidier said:


> My poor Rudy has been breaking out really bad! I think it might be yeast because she smells pretty bad, but I am not sure what to give her. She was taking prednisone but i know that steriods can cause more harm then good. She won't stop scratching and I have to keep a cone on her most of the time because she tears her ears up. We have done skin scrapings and she does not have mange. I changed her food back to Nutro and she eats either herring or venison. I heard that oatmeal is good for itching and yogurt for yeast but not sure what to do with either. If anyone else has gone through similar experiences with their dogs, please give me some insight. I am going to take her back to the vet again, but I know they will just give her more steriods. Of course she is a white pitty in Florida which doesn't help. She has always had skin issues but never this bad!!!


wheres the infection at?
my first thing to say is keep it clean!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok lets start with the food you are feeding...

Nutro is not a bad dog food and it doesnt have Corn or Wheat in it but it does have Soy and if you are feeding Herring or Vension b/c your dog might be allergic to chicken well it has poultry fat as well (this is usually chicken). Dogs can be allergic to this.

*Herring Ingredients*
Herring Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Rice Bran, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, *Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E),* Rice Gluten, Brewers Dried Yeast, Oatmeal, Natural Flavors, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), *Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), *Dehydrated Potatoes, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Salt, Dried Egg Product, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, Garlic Flavor, Calcium Iodate, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin A Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Chondroitin Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.

*Venison Ingredients* 
Venison Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Rice Bran, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, *Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E),* Rice Gluten, Brewers Dried Yeast, Oatmeal, Natural Flavors, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), *Soybean Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), *Dehydrated Potatoes, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, L-Lysine, Salt, Dried Egg Product, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Biotin, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, Garlic Flavor, Calcium Iodate, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Vitamin A Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Chondroitin Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.

You might want to start here to see if this could be the problem. My suggest would be to cook for your dog for a little bit. The reason I state cook it instead of RAW is because many dogs do not take to RAW quickly and I do not want to see you get fustrated as you are now about the situation your dog is in.

So here is the recipe I would like you to make for the next month ...

Go purchase the following:

1- 3 Bags of Chicken Quarters (cheapest at walmart grocery store) (NOTE IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO USE CHICKEN YOU CAN GET 3 5LB ROLLS OF HAMBURGER)
2- 3 small bags of Rice (you can purchase a bigger one if it is cheaper you just need to split it up for three meal creations)
3- Olive Oil (does not need to be a big bottle as you are going to split the bottle 3 ways
4- 3 bags of frozen Green Beans (this is for fiber)
5- 1 container Yogurt (probiotic - spliting 3 ways)
6- 3 small cans of pumpkin pie filler (fiber to keep the dog from getting diarrhea)

For your size dog this should be enough to feed the dog for a month.

Now cooking...

Take a bag of chicken boil it until it falls off the bone
Take your small bag of rice and pour into chicken broth water
Take your bag of frozen GBs and pour into water
Let sit and soak up juices until cooled 
Pull out ALL the bone (due to being cooked no good for dogs now)
Mix in the some yogurt, can of pumpkin & 1/3 of the Olive oil

for 3 days while removing kibble you want to feed the mix w/ kibble 
after 3 days you want to only feed the mix
this is going to help your dogs body start to stable itself once again

oil is going to put oil back into the skin
the mix is going to help to remove the garbage that the kibble has in it.

------------

Now for your dogs skin

The same homopathic solution I have posted on here for ears will also apply to the skin. The reason I state that is b/c it needs to bring the area back to a balance of acid and alkaline.

The best thing for ear infections is the following:

1/3 Apple cider Vinegar 
1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide

Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal

Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline. 
Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off.

The Directions are

3X daily for 3 days
2X daily for 3 days
1X daily for 3 days 
Once a week for maintenance

For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle (instead of shampoo bottle you want to put it in a spray bottle), easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate

((On the skin (bumps) you just spray it on everytime she wants to scratch .. now it may not get her to stop chewing them but it will take the itching away that she is feeling by her body having an yeast infection there.

Also get some VIT E oil (walmart has it pretty cheap in the VIT section)
Rub it on the bumps to put oil into the skin and also to help with the healing process.

None of the stuff I am telling you will harm your dog in anyway. None are medications just homopathic ways of natural healing.

Best of luck


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Deb. I will try that ASAP!!! She loves people food so I know that it won't be a problem getting her to eat. My other dog Nino will like it too. How long should I keep her on that menu??


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

natdidier said:


> Thanks Deb. I will try that ASAP!!! She loves people food so I know that it won't be a problem getting her to eat. My other dog Nino will like it too. How long should I keep her on that menu??


Well really you can do it long as you want too but I said about a month due to allowing the system to clean itself out to see if the food is one of your problems. If that is the problem then I would look for food that does not have those items in it, stay on a cooked diet or if you wish I can help you with a RAW diet.

RAW is the best way to go. But NOT all like to deal with RAW meat and watching there dog eat it. So this is the next best thing is cooking it I am not a big fan of kibble and really never have been.

So please keep me informed on how the dog is doing to see if this is the problem. So we can go from there

Best of luck


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome back girl. Good to hear that the pups are doing okay. I know deb has covered most of it, but for yeast issues i like ketochlor, a shampoo from the vet. Neela ended up having huge allergy issues. IDK if you were here for all of that... I spent a crap load of money to only figure out she was allergic to evvverything haha.


----------

